# My new buckling, Chester



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

I just had to share a few pictures of my new Lamancha buckling, Chester. My husband and I drove to NW Wisconsin on Saturday to pick him up, and he's settling in very well! He's just a little darling (and polled, too!).











As if he wasn't enough, I'm heading to the airport this afternoon to pick up my first Nigerian Dwarf kids - they're coming from Addie at Proctor Hill. I'm certainly not feeling any Monday blues today!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he's pretty darn adorable!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Love his eyes!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

What a Face? He's a cutie!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Awwww! So are lamancha's born w/out ears??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...he is so cute....  :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> Awwww! So are lamancha's born w/out ears??


Yep...just like Boers and Nubians are born with ears long enough to trip over. Some LaManchas will have what's called an 'Elf" ear...it's still small but is there as a flap over the canal.

Chester looks like such a sweetheart


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He is a sweetheart for sure.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow!!! what a week!... Congratulations on all the new ones.. Chester is a doll! what a sweet face. Hope all goes well getting the others.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is really pretty! Looks like he will make a nice buck!!!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

stunning face and eyes on that boy.. congrats


----------

